# 2 New(?) Arrivals - Vostok Experts Your Comments M



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

> KOMANDIRSKIE (VOSTOK)
> 
> COMMANDERS
> 
> ...


I hope that this is not a breach of forum etiquette but a s they have arrived so recently(from the Ukraine) I have pinched all the details and pics provided by the seller.












> KOMANDIRSKIE (VOSTOK)
> 
> COMMANDERS
> 
> ...


Well that's what the seller had to say..................I would be most grateful for your expert thoughts and comments.

I won't pretend that they cost a lot (I am very much a learner and was trying out the b** experience) all in excluding postage which relatively speaking was a lot @ $15.00 I would guess $15.00 for the second one and $10.00 for the first one.

As I have said your thoughts and comments would be much appreciated

Charles


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm by no way an expert Charles, I like the second one, the cushoin case does it for me.

The 1st one I'm not sure about, I've never seen that bezel or those hands on a vostok, doesn't mean it isn't genuine, just new to me.

Mac where's your book?

btw don't worry about posting sellers pics, we do it all the time


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, you can ignore all the guff about them being "Extremely RARE!!!" and having been awarded to "Soviet military men" for "highest dangerous work". Many sellers use similar lines and most of the time it's fanciful to say the least. In my opinion of course







Other parts of the description are more accurate but are copied from another quite well-known eBay seller.

If you like them, great, (I particularly like the hands on first one) and at that price I certainly wouldn't complain







The bottom one does look like an old model to me and sounds like it has a 2234 movement.

Maybe post some better pics when they arrive so we can have a closer look.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The first one is in Juri Levenbergs "Russian Wristwatches" book however it`s smaller then the usual Vostok`s and he describes it as a ladies watch with a 2409, 17 jewel movement, he goes on to say it was made from the early `80`s to the early `90`s









I`ve just noticed he describes it as being "_for the female members of the Russian Marines"_

The second one isn`t in the book but that doesn`t mean its not genuine, Vostok have been very prolific over the years and I`m sure a forum member recently got one with that case style


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like his Grammar. What exactly is Russia a modern copy of


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you all for your very helpful opinions and comments.

I certainly can't complain on the grounds of price.................in a strange sort of way although white faces are generally not my thing I do rather like them.

I now need to put them to use so that I can discover if they keep time!!!!

I will certainly try to take some decent pics and post them.

It sounds like I should invest in some decent books about russian watches.

Once again thanks for all the information


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The second one is in Levenberg's book (No. 157) but the one Charles has is, I suspect, a much older example; maybe 20 years older. Levenberg describes them as being made for the Marine Air Force which I guess is the same thing as "Navy Pilots" which the seller mentions.

Personally, I remain sceptical about the military connections eBay sellers are so fond of mentioning. Sure, a few of them were issued to various sections of the military, but I suspect the vast majority were supplied to the ordinary public. I'd also hazard a guess that many of the "3AKA3 MO CCCP" (by order of the Ministry of Defence of the USSR) Vostoks were never actually issued and found their way into civilian hands by the same sorts of means as do many of the western military watches.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Since most Russian men did national service, I bet the first watch they owned came from a military shop.

I read once that a Raketa could cost the best part of a weeks pay to buy in civilian life







.

Somehow, I think the military shops would have been subsidized







.

Nice to see you taking an interest in Vostoks Rich







. You've got some nice examples, but you do right to be sceptical about some of the hype







.


----------

